# ISPConfig 2.2.37 / CentOS 5.5 / Typo3 4.2 / ImageMagick



## Wurstbrot (17. Okt. 2010)

Morgähn,

Ich habe seid einiger Zeit bei mir ISPConfig auf einem CentOS 5.5 am laufen und muss sagen wirklich TOP!

Allerdings habe ich bis jetzt immer wieder Probleme mit ISPconfig und Typo3.

Das aktuelle Problem konnte ich leider durch anstrengen meiner grauen Hirnzellen googeln etc. nicht lösen und würde mich freuen wenn mir da jmd. weiterhelfen könnte - bin da wirklich langsam am verzweifeln...

Ich habe einige Typo3 Projekte bei mir liegen welche ImageMagick benutzen wollen bzw. müssen und ich kriege das einfach ned zum laufen.

Folgendes habe ich schon probiert:

exec_dirs in den div. php.ini's angegeben ohne erfolg - bis auf dass ich mir den login zum ispconfig zerschossen habe -.-" (läuft jetzt wieder...) auf ImageMagick hatte das allerdings keinen Effekt.

safemode off - hat ebenfalls nicht funktioniert - Anscheinend gibt es Leute bei denen Typo3 mit ImageMagick im Safemode on laufen <-- Genau was ich brauche nur keine Ahnung wie ich das hinbekommen soll :/

Das ganze anhand div. Tutorials mit der "statischen" Version von ImageMagick versucht allerdings ohne Erfolg.

HILFE! ^^

Falls benötigt können natürlich weitere Daten bzw. genauere Angaben gemacht werden.

Grüsse


----------



## Till (17. Okt. 2010)

Welches Problem hast Du denn genau bzw. welchen Fehler gibt typo3 aus? Ich hatte einige Typo3 Instalationen unter ISPConfig 2 und da gab es nie Probleme mit imagemagick. Dort war aber auch der safemode nicht an wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Wurstbrot (17. Okt. 2010)

php safemode ab version 5.3 deprecated...

Safemode deaktiviert in der php.ini / ispconfig php.ini sowie in der httpd.conf des vhosts und fuktioniert!


----------



## Till (17. Okt. 2010)

> ispconfig php.ini


Da würde ich es aber nicht daktivieren. Das hat nichts mit den gehosteten Webseiten zu tun. Deprecated bedeutet übrigens nicht dass es nicht mehr funktioniert sondern nur dass es in einer zukünftigen Version entefert werden wird.

Du hättest das auch einfacher erreichen können, indem Du den Haken bei php safemode in den Webseiteneinstellungen raus nimmst.


----------



## Wurstbrot (17. Okt. 2010)

Moin,

Nein das funktioniert nicht. Ich musste es local sowie auch Master auf Off setzen... sonnst hat nix geklappt.

Das Problem was jetzt noch besteht ist das ImageMagick extrem langsam ist - aber denke das gehört hier nicht rein.

Grüsse


----------

